# Ruhla World Time Diver



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi folks,

I got this one but still don`t know anything about it.Or maybe I just know the M24 pin caliber is in.And it has no jewels.That`s all.Can you tell me the story of this model.I`ve searched the net but I found nothing.Thank you ,guys!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I have two of these, one has a standard bezel though. They're cheap and cheerful, I use mine as a beater. Having said that, mine have endured quite a few knocks and are still going strong.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Apparently, they are very interesting and rare.









Just got it and trying to dump it already?


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

The Canon Man said:


> Apparently, they are very interesting and rare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it from a trade of another watch.I don`t want to wear it,neither to service it.It`s in the box now.


----------

